# ureaplasma



## soprano (Mar 18, 2011)

Does anyone know the ICD 9 for this? I can't find it.


----------



## Mojo (Mar 18, 2011)

It is a mycoplasmal organism. Look at 041.81.


----------



## camcpc@yahoo.com (Mar 19, 2011)

*Uraplasma is Mycoplasma*

I looked up uraplasma in Taber's then looked up mycoplasma with Supercoder.

Ureaplasma is: A mycoplasma that is usually sexually transmitted. 
It may cause inflammation of the reproductive or urinary tracts in males and females. It has been implicated in a wide variety of infections in babies with low birth weight

Look up mycoplasma:  
030-041:- OTHER BACTERIAL DISEASES  
    041.81 - Other specified bacterial infections in conditions classified elsewhere and of unspecified site mycoplasma


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi,
Ureaplasma urealyticum is a bacterium belonging to the family Mycoplasmataceae. Its type strain is T960.

Hope it helps..

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------

